# Can you send/give Isabelle a Letter or Gift?



## yugi135 (Jul 7, 2013)

I really want to gift her for her hard work and I'd like to send a letter or give a gift. Is that possible?


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 7, 2013)

I do too!
I don't think it is possible though and because she so busy she probably would not have time to reply!


----------



## yugi135 (Jul 7, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> I do too!
> I don't think it is possible though and because she so busy she probably would not have time to reply!



I know! She's so nice and cute and I just wish there was some way to thank her. I don't event know where she LIVES?! In the office???


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 7, 2013)

If she does live in the office I have only seen her sleep once!
She must love coffee!


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 7, 2013)

lol! Yes, I believe she lives in the Town Hall. Though, I never see her eat or even sleep, so what would she need a house for? It's not like she ever stops working anyway!


----------



## yugi135 (Jul 7, 2013)

insaneluzer said:


> lol! Yes, I believe she lives in the Town Hall. Though, I never see her eat or even sleep, so what would she need a house for? It's not like she ever stops working anyway!



True that! Her brother just stands outside all day XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



StarryACNL said:


> If she does live in the office I have only seen her sleep once!
> She must love coffee!



Lol me too. I don't even think town hall CLOSES does it??


----------



## Christopher Fritz (Jul 7, 2013)

yugi135 said:


> Lol me too. I don't even think town hall CLOSES does it??



It's closed in dreams...which is all the more evidence that Isabelle is awake and working!


----------



## yugi135 (Jul 7, 2013)

Ooh apparently you can open a cafe that Isabelle will come to ^_^


----------



## PikaSweet (Jul 7, 2013)

i really want the cafe and now i want it more for that purpus


----------



## yugi135 (Jul 7, 2013)

PikaSweet said:


> i really want the cafe and now i want it more for that purpus



You can get it by:
Step 1: Having 20 or more donations in the museum, and be mayor for 14 days. Have at least 1 donation per catergory for this to work.
Step 2: Talk to blathers when he's thinking. Then he will ask to open the 2nd floor of the museum. You allow it.
Step 3: Must have 50 or more donations in the museum. (Not per catergory, just totaled.) And have that open for 7 days.
Step 4: Talk to Blathers when he is upset.
WANT ISABELLE TO VISIT ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't have the Cafe, just got that on a website


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 8, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> I do too!
> I don't think it is possible though and because she so busy she probably would not have time to reply!



IMO, Isabelle is the most likable character in the series- when's her birthday?  Is there an event for that?


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 8, 2013)

HATE Isabelle. I'd send her a package of dog turds.


----------



## MrAwesomeV5 (Jul 8, 2013)

*OMG i Know right!?*

i just wanna repay her for all the work she does. like if i can go in the game id be like take week off, hell, take 2 weeks off, go to that island that tortimer invited us 2. do what you want to do. id treat her to whatever she wanted lol.

and when she asked me if me and her wanted to go to the beach and get seashell i was like yes! lets go. but then she was like thats 2 bold isnt it? im like no its not! but there wasnt a yes option ;-;


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 8, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> HATE Isabelle. I'd send her a package of dog turds.



Damn, that's cold.  :O


----------



## Demeter (Jul 9, 2013)

It's weird because she says her house is still full of boxes where she hasn't unpacked o.o And she apparently lives were her brother.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 9, 2013)

I want to give her a coffee :/


----------



## yugi135 (Jul 9, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> HATE Isabelle. I'd send her a package of dog turds.



Well screw you too!  jk XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it weird if I'm a guy and I bought myself an Isabelle plush? Lol I just love isabelle ^_^ so adorable!


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 9, 2013)

ben_nyc said:


> Damn, that's cold.  :O



Actually, I'd try to send her it while it was still warm. 

But I just remembered.... she IS a dog... Maybe I should send her human samples then.  MUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mr 1980's (Jul 9, 2013)

That would be cool. She spends all day and night cooped up in the hall, only venturing out for public ceremony's. She deserves a break.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 9, 2013)

We should complain to NoA and tell them that we should be able to send Isabelle gifts.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 9, 2013)

Nooooooooooooooooo!!! Not more complaining!!! Nintendo doesn't give a flying baby poop anyway. Obviously; grass wear.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 9, 2013)

Isabelle confirmed herself that she does in fact own a house, she doesn't live in Town Hall.


----------



## yugi135 (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh so when does she go to her house?? I don't think the town hall closes, I stay up till 2 in the morning and its still open. Maybe she goes home for a specific hour...


----------



## MrAwesomeV5 (Jul 9, 2013)

SHE NEEDS LIKE A WEEK OFF. RIGHT NOW. GO WHERE EVER SHE WANTS.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 9, 2013)

yugi135 said:


> Oh so when does she go to her house?? I don't think the town hall closes, I stay up till 2 in the morning and its still open. Maybe she goes home for a specific hour...


It never closes and she's ALWAYS there! 


MrAwesomeV5 said:


> SHE NEEDS LIKE A WEEK OFF. RIGHT NOW. GO WHERE EVER SHE WANTS.



Is that Carlton... on Jesus?


----------



## MrAwesomeV5 (Jul 9, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> It never closes and she's ALWAYS there!
> 
> 
> Is that Carlton... on Jesus?



why yes it is. Carlton is jesus


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 9, 2013)

MrAwesomeV5 said:


> why yes it is. Carlton is jesus



Explains a lot about my life.


----------



## yugi135 (Jul 9, 2013)

She deserves a day off! LETS START A RIOT! XD


----------



## MrAwesomeV5 (Jul 9, 2013)

YES! WE WILL BOYCOTT NINTENDO OF AMERICA

- - - Post Merge - - -

We both live in the MA. cool.


----------



## yugi135 (Jul 10, 2013)

MrAwesomeV5 said:


> YES! WE WILL BOYCOTT NINTENDO OF AMERICA
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> We both live in the MA. cool.



I'll go get the torches and pitchforks!


----------



## yugi135 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm ready to riot XD


----------

